# Wichtig : Corsait H70 / Kurzschlussproblem(e)



## N-Tesche (8. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend
Ich möchte auf ein Problem bei Der Corsair H70 hinweisen !

Diese hat ein Problem:

Beim mehrfachem Ausbau ist acht zu geben dass man das Stromkabel nicht zu sehr strapaziert, da sonst der Plus pol an den Minus pol Kommt !
Mir selber ist es schon passiert ! Im laufenden Betrieb hat sich das kabel aus der Halterung gelöst und einen Kurzschluss am Mainboard Netzteil Und der CPU ausgelöst (Zum glück noch Garantie auf alles ! ^^  )

Naya
Wollte nur mal daraufhinweisen ! wenn der PC mal nicht bootet nach dem Wiedereinbau oder Neu einbau dass man der Corsair H70 die Kabel Bei der Pumpe (CPU) entweder mit einem Messgerät einmal prüft ! Ich bin selber froh meine Wakü zu behalten zu können !

Ach ja habt ihr vielleicht auch solche Probleme Berichtet mal bitte 

(Zu diesem Beitrag kommen meinerseits Noch Bilder)


----------



## Nitrousking21 (6. Januar 2014)

Hab grade ne H70 von Ebay mit ranzigen Bildern für meine Graka gekauft, werd ich gleich mal überprüfen, vielen Dank.
Hast du das mit Isolierband gelöst oder wie?


----------



## L-Patrick (6. Januar 2014)

Ist nicht nur bei der H70. Bei meiner H100i ist schon die Pumpensteuerung durchgebrannt. Hat auf einmal wahnsinnig verschmort gerochen, keine 2 Sekunden später war der PC aus. Nunja, das Ding läuft noch, nur lässt sich nichts mehr einstellen und sie leuchtet dauerhaft rot.
Das Stromkabel macht mir bei meiner aber auch einen sehr wackeligen Eindruck, das hätte ruhig dicker/massiver ausfallen können. Aber was will man für 120€ erwarten *hust röchel kotz*.


----------



## Aer0 (7. Januar 2014)

also meine corsair h80 hat keine probleme mit dem stromkabel, dass molexkabel steckt feste im stecker und da kann eigentlich nichts und ist seid 2 jahren nichts passiert.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Januar 2014)

Weis nicht , aber meine H60 geht auch mit dem 3 Pin Kabel  Ist mir nurmal herausgerutscht weil es bissle kurz war und der PC dann schöne Temps erreicht hat


----------

